# Stoneykins - Pumpkin Patterns 25% OFF



## St0ney

Halloween Week Special

Get 25% Off Any Pumpkin Pattern Credit Package Order
Over $5.00 or More

Over 5,000 Designs to Choose From. 


One Use Per Customer.

Not Just for New Customers,
Already Have Credits? - Then Top Em Off and SAVE !!

Offer Expires Oct 31st, 2012








But Wait There's MORE 
( no there ain't) 
I just always wanted to say that - LOL 


Here's the Link to My Pumpkin Pattern Store 
http://www.stoneykins.com/Patterns/


----------

